# Where to buy live mice?



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know where someone can buy live mice as none of the pet shops near me sell any? I never realised that it would actually be this damn hard trying to find some damn mice for breeding but there you go :whip:.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there are hundreds on the classifides me myself put 50 plus up a few weeks back


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

No one seems to be selling them in Scotland though :lol2:.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> No one seems to be selling them in Scotland though :lol2:.


Try Stramash snakes (google it). That's Toyah on here. I think she is in Glasgow ans breeds mice.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Last place I saw live mice was a small pet shop just off Victoria Road in Glasgow.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Will have to send Toyah an e-mail, and thanks Neil will do a quick google search of pet shops in that area.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av female mice and multis for sale in edinburgh if you need any


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

pets at home ? ?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Found :2thumb:.
Should be picking them up on Friday.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: Great news. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jojowunder (Oct 20, 2011)

*mice*



adamntitch said:


> av female mice and multis for sale in edinburgh if you need any


 
hey i live in rosyth across the bridge you able to bring some over to me?

number 07793502517


----------

